# 7D Cell Maglite???



## FlashlightMuseum

Does anyone rememeber when Mag used to put out a 7D Cell Maglite? I think it was available in the mid-90's. I wonder if they're available anywhere these days. Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## paulr

There was a 7C but I think no 7D.


----------



## Gene

Yes. There WAS a seven D cell Maglite. I bought one around the mid to late '70's in the L.A. area when I used to live there. They may have been a special run for LEO's because I bought mine from a small gun shop that was frequented heavily by LEO's but I'm not sure. It had no special markings except for the Maglite markings on the head. It came in a cardboard box also marked Maglite. The shop had both seven D and C cell models. I had it for about 10 years and gave it away. I went back to the shop to get another one but they were out of business.


----------



## holtz58

Here is a seven C cell I got in the mid 70's

http://users.erols.com/holtz58/7ccelmag.jpg


----------



## Xrunner

Wow... did all the Maglites used to look like that? It looks very similar to a Kell-light (sp?).

-Mike


----------



## [email protected]

Wow that looks just like a Kell-light to me too. I sold Mag products at gun shows in 1985. I had 7 cell, C-cells and 6 Cell D cells. The lights came in cardboard boxes. I used to sell the Mini-Mags at $14.00 each (no batterys) and people were thankful. Mag was a lot smaller then. You could actually call and talk to Tony. I would not be surprised if he made a few unofficial runs of 7 cell D-cells.


----------



## turbodog

when i bought my first mag (2d) in about 1986, i distinctly remember an order form inside the package for bulbs, other lights, 7 cell D's, etc. i am sure of this because i kept the package and all materials in it. i used to dream of one day being able to afford a 7 cell flashlight, and the batteries to go in it. i even checked with mag in later years to see if they had any back stock... they acknowledged they used to make 1, but had none left. important thing to note, this is the current-day version, not the thing in the picture above.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

[ QUOTE ]
*holtz58 said:*
Here is a seven C cell I got in the mid 70's

http://users.erols.com/holtz58/7ccelmag.jpg 

[/ QUOTE ]

A slide switch on the barrel, that funky ribbed tailcap, and a lip between the head and body?!? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif
Doesn't look very "Maglite-ish" to me.
Doesn't look like a Kel-Lite either... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif
But if Holtz58 says it's a Mag, then it's probably a Mag. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Gene

Interesting picture Holtz. That looks like some sort of "*******ized" light. That is definitely a Kel head and Kel switch and looks to have a mag body. My 7 D cell mag from the '70's looked no different from the mags of today, (except for it's length), including the rubber push/click switch.


----------



## phyhsuts

Not only were there 7D cell Maglites back in the 60s/70s, there were a line of large head Maglites too! Being 10 years old, I could only drool. By the time I have my own incme, they were long gone. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## Double_A

I've seen that tailcap before, but can't remember here. 

That tailcap shape was made for a kubiton (sp?) to prevent an attacker from getting a grip on the end. The middle ring was pointy and cut into the hand if gripped tightly.

GregR


----------



## Threepio

My friend Vance bought his 7D Maglite at the same time I bought my 6D, I think this was in '78 or so. I didn't buy the 7 cell version because, if you looked at the lamp specs, the candlepower went up for each cell added until 6 cells, then went down for the 7 cell. The 7 cell was- on paper- only as bright as the 5 cell. He lost his after about 10 years when the Duracell batteries leaked and ate through the barrel... Bob


----------



## lithium

The first 'official' Mag-lite(tm) (latter labeled with a (c)and then an (r))was made in 1979. A number of lights were made before this starting in the early 1970's. These lights were not standardized retail products and had various labels that did or did not include Mag-lite, Mag Instrument, Los Angeles and others. There is debate as to what inscription was used first on true production models. What is known is that by around late 1981, the company moved to Ontario, Ca and began to use this location in the label (in place of L. A. or no location). Non 'Ontario' lights are rather rare. Perhaps this info will help with the time frame.

As for sizes, Mag did make both C and D in seven cell. I don't recall the exact date, but by about the mid 1980's the 7D was dropped. The 7C went on into the early 1990's. By special order, up to a 10D and 12C could be had until around 1984. There are rumors of 14C, but I have never seen one (good throw, but outstanding swing!!!). These special order lights came with an adapter (a big 'dummy cell' made of an aluminum rod and two 'washers') to run on four, five or six cells as requested. As Threepio pointed out, the seven cell argon bulbs were about as bright as the five and not desired. (The after market krypton bulbs were brighter but cost a whopping $10 in the early 1980's.)

Today, the six cell is the largest made and, unfortunately, the company has firmly implanted an (*) into M*g /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif.

As for head sizes, the 'large' head was the extra-large size and rather rare. The large is the standard (and only) size of today. The small head is the rarest worldwide, while the extra-large is rarest in the USA. Btw, I will pay top $ for a good condition small head (flashlight, that is).

I am not an expert on the history of Mag-lite, but feel free to ask questions. I hope this helps.


----------



## 3rd_shift

The only 7d flashlight I found on flashlightmuseum was this.
http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlight_view.cfm?user_id=&method=browse&brand=Rayovac&item_number=RA00050 
The link for 7d mag isn't there anymore.
Anyone got a current pic of a 7d mag?


----------



## horse_crossing

Just happened along this forum, and wanted to let you guys know that I have a 7 D cell Maglite that I bought in the late 70s.. Seems to be one of a kind these days..... HC


----------



## willrx

There are a few folks here that have them. Scroll down to older pages and you'll find pics.


----------



## Trashman

willrx said:


> There are a few folks here that have them. Scroll down to older pages and you'll find pics.



Namely, Will and probably Abtomat. I've got a beautiful brand new 7c, though, thanks to Will and Kiesling. Will gave the link and Kiesling did the translanting (it came from a shop in Switzerland!) I think, originally, the link was provided by Morelite, so, thanks to him, too! I doubt I'll ever get a 7D, unless, it's a brand spankin' new one, like the 7c.


----------



## Phaetos

willrx said:


> There are a few folks here that have them. Scroll down to older pages and you'll find pics.



Actually alot of those links don't work anymore. I've tried. Then realized this thread is 4 years old. Geez, talk about dead awakenings.


----------



## 3rd_shift

Yikes! this one is ancient.
Still, I would like to have one.


----------



## will

I did not get a 7 C maglite - the largest one I have is 4 D - my collection consists of the mini-mags - 2 AAA, 2 AA and solitaire.


----------



## Trashman

will said:


> I did not get a 7 C maglite - the largest one I have is 4 D - my collection consists of the mini-mags - 2 AAA, 2 AA and solitaire.




Woops, there's another Will. By Will, I was meaning Willrx. I remember, not to long ago, he posted a picture in some thread of a bunch of his longer Maglites all lined up horizontally and vertically, and I think there were some 7Ds in there. (as well as 7C's---two brand spankin' new ones, in the packages.)


----------



## willrx

I'm a little late arriving-as usual. If you scroll toward the bottom of the page in Flashlight Collecting and change the display options to search for everything this year you'll find some nice pics posted in May '07.


----------



## RICHARD ASHLEY

With regards the Maglite 7C.
As best as I can recall, Maglite Brand, by an American John Maglita, his company in my view, started the long torch revolution.
Theirs, was a torch that was robust, well thought out, and engineered.
Maglite 7C Torches, can be easily turned to a Flood, by simply twisting the front bezel.
Maglites, used a Lexan clear plastic lens, I found that in time though, the Plastic (initially Blue Reflector) then chromed over the plastic, had a tendancy to discolour, fade.

That usually is telling, as to where a torch is stored, and for how long.
I purchased nine (9) of these, in what I believe was in the 1990's.

Like the Maglite 6C, the 7C is slightly longer.
I understand that getting the 7C Globes may be a problem.
As I remember, there was a Globe named Krypton Star, where it's Blister Packed package, can with three or so, alluminium washers, so that one may adjust where the filament situated, and for "spill."

The Krypton Star Globes, had at it's (the Globe) end, a magnified, or thickish, glass end, that appeared to "Throw" the beam further, than the standard 2 Globes (that were supplied in the Maglite Torches.

One Globe came as fitted, and the other in the Tail Cap, in a foam protector, that was made to fit nicely, in the Tail Cap, just under the removeable Tail Cap spring.
As I recall, I paid approx $80 AU (Australian $$$'s) for mine.
I still have several, and are unused.

The "D" Size Maglites, Streamlights, are just a bit too big, in the hand, whereas, the C Cell Torches, are much easier to hold, and, these can be used as a Self Defense, defensive weapon.

The best was to hold these Torches is in the strong hand, high, about your shoulder height, with your forefinger on the beam Activation Button, and using it tactically, by just pressing button down, until "ON."

Use the shadow of darkness in your favour, being careful not to lose your night vision.

An excellent and practical design is the Maglite, so much so, that they, Maglite, have introduced, an LED (Light Emitting Diode) Replacement Globe.
I doubt though, that they will be anything near the brightness of the newer LED disign Technology by CREE.
CREE, are looking to be among the brightest.
But nowhere near as bright as the HID (High Intensity Discharge) that are available from Bright Star.
Hope this snippit, furthers your interest with Maglites and more.
RA.


----------



## willrx

PM sent.
I would be interested in buying those if you are selling.


----------



## ABTOMAT

His name is Anthony Maglica, born in New York of Crotatian parents and grew up in their country.

Mag-Lite was actually the last company to enter the "long torch revolution" as you put it, and they were over a decade late to the party. The reason they survived and the half dozen or so other companies didn't was due to a market shift in the '80s.

Police departments were switching to high-power rechargables at the time. Other companies hadn't updated their C/D cell lights in a long time, and as Mag-Lite was a later design theirs was mostly superior. The big company advantage was that Maglica had better mass production methods. So, not only were the lights better they were also cheaper. For the police market they produced the Macharger. On top of that, Mag-Lite marketed heavily to civilians and eventually came out with the AA Mini-Mag which really took off.

The other companies with their older lights that were expensive and mostly sold through cop shops didn't do too well. Everyone but Mag and Streamlight sort of petered out by the mid '80s. Streamlight grew by leaps and bounds since they were the ones who popularized the rechargables.

Hey Will, looking for new stock? You've certainly has success selling those things.


----------



## willrx

ABTOMAT,
Always a pleasure to hear from you. Once again, thank you for the history lesson.:twothumbs Yes, always looking for new stock (NOS really). Sending PM.
Thanks again,
Will


----------



## sumfun

Hello. im brian. i have had a 7 Dcell maglite for 34 years. i got it when i was 5 years old and im 39 now. a police officer left it on my porch. ive had it for a long time. does anyone know where i can get light bulbs for it? thank you.


----------



## willrx

A* 6 cell* krypton bulb would work fine and be a bit brighter.


----------



## jasonck08

Wow cool... you should take some pictures of it! I bet the maglite was about as tall as you were, when you were 5yrs old. LOL

And yes, a 6 cell bulb would work great. It would be a slight overdrive and thats good because bulbs are more efficient when overdriven.


----------



## Big_Ed

sumfun said:


> Hello. im brian. i have had a 7 Dcell maglite for 34 years. i got it when i was 5 years old and im 39 now. a police officer left it on my porch. ive had it for a long time. does anyone know where i can get light bulbs for it? thank you.



Hi Brian, are you sure it's a "Maglite"? and not a Kel-Lite or something similar? I thought (and someone please correct me if I'm wrong) that Maglite didn't start producing flashlights till 1979.


----------



## balou

The link to the pic above doesn't work anymore as few of you already figured out a couple of years ago - but luckily the web archive still has it.
(hotlink is on my own webspace)







http://web.archive.org/web/20031025175006/users.erols.com/holtz58/7ccelmag.jpg

edit: remembered the 800 pix rule... cropped&resized it, and also brightened it up a bit in the process


----------



## socom1970

willrx said:


> A* 6 cell* krypton bulb would work fine and be a bit brighter.



+1 on this. The bulbs can stand being overdriven by one cell only. So a six-cell bulb will do nicely. Just make sure you keep a spare in the tailcap.


----------



## farmall

balou said:


> The link to the pic above doesn't work anymore as few of you already figured out a couple of years ago - but luckily the web archive still has it.
> (hotlink is on my own webspace)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20031025175006/users.erols.com/holtz58/7ccelmag.jpg
> 
> edit: remembered the 800 pix rule... cropped&resized it, and also brightened it up a bit in the process




Are you sure thats a maglite? The head and switch doesn't look right to me.


----------



## 1011Tristar

The head and switch look like it's a Kel Lite.


----------



## willrx

7D Mag-right. The other two are 6D-one old style, one new.


----------



## willrx

...and 7C Mag for reference.


----------



## Raoul_Duke

balou said:


> The link to the pic above doesn't work anymore as few of you already figured out a couple of years ago - but luckily the web archive still has it.
> (hotlink is on my own webspace)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20031025175006/users.erols.com/holtz58/7ccelmag.jpg
> 
> edit: remembered the 800 pix rule... cropped&resized it, and also brightened it up a bit in the process



I think thats a Kel-Lite, but it is interesting. havent seen a taillike that.


----------



## ABTOMAT

That's a standard C-cell Kel-Lite. The tailcap is called the "Judo Head" and is styled after the yawara stick the company also made.

Mag-Lite started making flashlights around 1979. The first year or two are different from the later ones we're familiar with, but it's just minor details in the switch. I have a 7D Mag-Lite from the mid '80s. Other than being 2.5" longer than a 6D there's no difference.

Edit: I think it's time my infamous leather sofa make its reappearance. Here's a collection of extra-long police flashlights, with an early Surefire E1 for scale. From the top:

5/12C Kel-Lite BTL-26
5/10C Kel-Lite BTL-22
7C Streamlight with built-in hippy adjuster
7C Kel-Lite with Judo Head
7D Mag-Lite
7D B-Lite
7D Kel-Lite
7D Tru-Grit


----------



## Guy's Dropper

Jeez, those things look like weapons!


----------



## ABTOMAT

Guy's Dropper said:


> Jeez, those things look like weapons!



Look like?


----------



## balou

I was just reposting the picture of post #4 by holtz58. Yeah, there were already people back in 2003 who thought it was a Kel-lite. Sure looks like one Abtomat posted.


----------



## willrx

ABTOMAT,
Thanks for posting those! Also, Hello.:wave:


----------



## Sgt. LED

I have 1 7D cell bulb.

Found it in a drawer. Not the prettiest beam but it's bright.


----------



## Grog

:candle:


----------



## ktafil

Nice!
It's nostalgic i guess.
You would want one if you want to keep uninvited geuests out of your house!


----------



## swampgator

ABTOMAT said:


> 7C Streamlight with built-in *hippy adjuster *


 
That's classic.


----------



## psfwho

ABTOMAT,

What color is your 7D? Looks dark blue. I have a 7D but it is Electric Blue.

PSF

PS I'm new to this Forum, How do you post pictures? I don't see a link to post photos.


----------



## willrx

You may have to open a hosting account like "photobucket". Is your blue 7D a Maglite? If you can't post your pictures, email them to me and I'll do it. I have to see this.:huh:


----------



## psfwho

Willrx,

Yup,
It is a 7D Maglight. The ONLY one in Electric Blue. 

I sent you a photo of it to your e-mail account.

PSF


----------



## willrx

I've never seen a blue 7D. Here it is from psfwho:


----------



## ABTOMAT

My 7D Mag-Lite should be black, but in the right light it has a blue cast.


----------



## Flash-lite

nice long maglites! want them


----------



## N10

do you guys actually find those lights usable?..the &Ds or 6Ds....i'm thinking abt getting a 6D(actually bugging me)..lol...even though i don't see much of a use for it right now..lol


----------



## willrx

Very useable as a conversation piece.


----------



## Illum

hippie adjuster...that's what you call it eh?


----------



## Fresh Light

I have a 7D Kel. That thing is really a beast. My dad used it to crack a couple heads in LE instances. But, I guess, that was way back when the enforcers packed only 6 rounds on the hip and didn't carry tasers.


----------



## Raoul_Duke

N10 said:


> do you guys actually find those lights usable?..the &Ds or 6Ds....i'm thinking abt getting a 6D(actually bugging me)..lol...even though i don't see much of a use for it right now..lol



Yes, Dont have a 7D ( Yet :candle: ) , but have 2 x 6Ds, that see use..and 6 and 7 C's that also get used.)


----------



## merrimac

Raoul_Duke said:


> Yes, Dont have a 7D ( Yet :candle: ) , but have 2 x 6Ds, that see use..and 6 and 7 C's that also get used.)[/QUOTE Have a 6D, looking for a 7D or maybe 7C, [email protected]


----------



## TheInvader

My local Ace has TWO 6D's available for $27. I'll ship the other one to anywhere in the CONUS for $40 Priority shipped (insured). It's black.

Anyone want to scoop up on that?


----------



## Raoul_Duke

merrimac said:


> Raoul_Duke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Dont have a 7D ( Yet :candle: ) , but have 2 x 6Ds, that see use..and 6C's and 7 C's that also get used.)
> 
> 
> 
> Have a 6D, looking for a 7D or maybe 7C, [email protected]
Click to expand...


Were are all hunting the 7's my friend :candle:


----------



## willrx

It's nice to see some interest still for the 7's. For a while, it seemed they were all but forgotten.


----------



## Raoul_Duke

willrx said:


> It's nice to see some interest still for the 7's. For a while, it seemed they were all but forgotten.





No no no no...:naughty:

I'll hunt about for some pics.

Posted them here, because this thread is about the ever elusive 7D!


----------



## Coke

I know there is even a 8x D cell maglite, celebration version.
Seen it once at a security conference.

I am looking for the 8 or 7 D Cell maglite, anyone one for sale?


----------



## merrimac

*T HAT MAKES TWO OF US, I'LL SETTLE FOR A " C " OR " D " NEW OR USED.........




*


----------



## Ray T

Where can I find the bulbs for the 7 cell and what is there #


----------



## willrx

Most folks use the 6cell bulbs-they're much easier to find and brighter.


----------



## Alex K.

ZBattery has some krypton 7 cell bulbs. Here's the link. http://www.zbattery.com/Maglite-7-Cell-D-Krypton-Replacement-Bulb


----------



## willrx

Those particular bulbs have never produced a very nice beam. Buy one first and see if you like it. Just trying to help.


----------



## Ray T

How do you get the ring out of the d-cell after you remove the switch assembly?


----------



## Trashman

Ray T said:


> How do you get the ring out of the d-cell after you remove the switch assembly?



It's been a long time, but I believe I got it out with needle nose pliers and a flathead screw driver.


----------



## ABTOMAT

Just going from memory, it's an internal snap ring. A set of snapring pliers, or some long needlenose with sharp tips will work.


----------



## Ray T

Problem solved reguarding the ring removal. I gave it to maglite and they took care of it. 

I got 12 6-cell Mag-num star bulbs and with the Energizer Max D cell my 7d maglite blows bulbs right away. It is bright for a few seconds but apparently I bought the wrong bulbs. It's great to have a rare classic but keeping it funchning is the problem. I just got it back from maglite in Ontario, Ca. and they went through it and put everything new that could be replaced free. Lifetime guarntee. They put a philips PR 20 bulb it and it was so weak that a 2 cell cheap flashlite had the same brightness. What is the solution to keeping the brightness and getting good bulb life?


----------



## merrimac

You could put a Terra LUX Mini starr up-grade for 6 cell from Z battery, i'm running one on 3x123A a little over 9.6 V or you could sell it to me and be done with the problem...........


----------



## willrx

6 cell krypton bulbs are fine.


----------



## The_Police

*Re: 7D Cell Maglite??? Problem solved.*

A bezel like this one I made http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?315608-Custom-made-Mag-bezel-2-) would look very nice on one of those 6/7 D Mags...


----------



## merrimac

picked up a 7C Maglite # 70001811 in original box that end flap says ( 7Cell Large Head "C" ) which happens to be the same
size as ones made today, as stated above. Last week p/u another 7C # 70016685, would be VERY interested in a EXTRA-LARGE head Maglite any size "C" or "D" [email protected]


----------



## 1834997

I thought 6D and 6C was the largest that Mag-Lite ever made. I am shocked to see actual pictures from this old thread of larger Mags. Although not very practical looking, they are great as conversational pieces. Any chance they will go on sale so I can own one someday?:naughty:


----------



## willrx

There's always a chance....


----------



## 1834997

My eyes are glued to ebay almost everyday.:sick2:


----------



## cdeer001

FYI - one just sold on eBay 01/31/2012 for $342.77(USD). Item number: 110814278280.

The auction has some nice pics of this rare flashlight.

Chris


----------



## psfwho

I added 2 more to my collection I now have a Red, Gold & Blue 7D cell mag Lites. I'll get a photo up of all three in the next few days.


----------



## HampScanner

One of these (black 7D) just sold on Ebay for $65 combined with a smaller 3D. Person basically stole it. The auction started today, for $1.00 with a $35 reserve, which I bid on with a starting bid of $35, and was unfairly denied. Oh well. The search continues.


----------



## borrower

HampScanner said:


> One of these (black 7D) just sold on Ebay for $65 combined with a smaller 3D. Person basically stole it. The auction started today, for $1.00 with a $35 reserve, which I bid on with a starting bid of $35, and was unfairly denied. Oh well. The search continues.



Do you have an item number for that? It didn't turn up in my usual searches. (Maybe my search-fu is weak today...)


Edit: item 130833252066, item title: "Two maglite flashlights". 

Sigh. Worst description ever! Sometimes I think that some ebay sellers don't actually want to sell things. But good for the eventual buyer for finding this needle in the haystack.


----------



## dandism

Do all 7Ds have the thicker tubing or did some have D in the serial number?


----------



## EscapeVelocity

I dont know but the last 7 Cell MagLite sold on ebay went for over $400.


----------



## xo1tech

Ray T said:


> Problem solved reguarding the ring removal. I gave it to maglite and they took care of it.
> 
> I got 12 6-cell Mag-num star bulbs and with the Energizer Max D cell my 7d maglite blows bulbs right away. It is bright for a few seconds but apparently I bought the wrong bulbs. It's great to have a rare classic but keeping it funchning is the problem. I just got it back from maglite in Ontario, Ca. and they went through it and put everything new that could be replaced free. Lifetime guarntee. They put a philips PR 20 bulb it and it was so weak that a 2 cell cheap flashlite had the same brightness. What is the solution to keeping the brightness and getting good bulb life?


 There might be something newer that might be brighter, but the original bulb for a 7D Maglite was a PR20. Here is a link to some on Amazon. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003QZB71C/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## CORElectric

I was cleaning out my shop today and found some old Maglites......one of them a 6D @ 19 1/2" OA and the other a 7D @ 22" OA. The 6 is empty but the 7 unfortunately seems to have batteries still in it and I can't get the end cap off. I unscrewed the reflector and see a gold insert down below the lamp socket with two drilled holes at 180 that look like they're for a spanner tool or something. I've got a little PB soaking in there now. I have no use for these and think I'll put them up for sale if I can get the 7 cleaned up a bit. Any suggestions?


----------



## tobrien

CORElectric said:


> I was cleaning out my shop today and found some old Maglites......one of them a 6D @ 19 1/2" OA and the other a 7D @ 22" OA. The 6 is empty but the 7 unfortunately seems to have batteries still in it and I can't get the end cap off. I unscrewed the reflector and see a gold insert down below the lamp socket with two drilled holes at 180 that look like they're for a spanner tool or something. I've got a little PB soaking in there now. I have no use for these and think I'll put them up for sale if I can get the 7 cleaned up a bit. Any suggestions?



that 7 cell should fetch something decent I'm sure. if the tail cap won't come off it may be that the alkalines in there leaked pretty bad perhaps


----------



## Mag liter

Man I have always wanted a 7d but have had to settle for 6 ds and many mini mag lites. I guess I will continue to look one


----------



## hummveecop

*Re: 7D Cell Maglite*

Had a couple of 7 D's, but Bianchi, not Mag-lite. Alas, gave them away. At least in CA where I worked, I believe the 7 D cell lights were banned due to CA PC - classified as a baton. Just sold my 7 cell C on eBay for $207 ! Just bought a 6 cell D, upgraded with 1000 lumen LED module, glass lens, striker head, side handle and glass breaker tail cap. Sweet, but cost almost as much as I got for the 7 C cell light ~ $168 with batteries.


----------



## tobrien

*Re: 7D Cell Maglite*



hummveecop said:


> Had a couple of 7 D's, but Bianchi, not Mag-lite. Alas, gave them away. At least in CA where I worked, I believe the 7 D cell lights were banned due to CA PC - classified as a baton. Just sold my 7 cell C on eBay for $207 ! Just bought a 6 cell D, upgraded with 1000 lumen LED module, glass lens, striker head, side handle and glass breaker tail cap. Sweet, but cost almost as much as I got for the 7 C cell light ~ $168 with batteries.



can't argue with $207 though!


----------



## Etrain

Not sure if anyone is interested but I have a few Maglite 6C lights that I have decided to sell. Feel free to contact or check my link. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Maglite-6C-...5644134?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item3a8db66566


----------



## T&D

http://i1052.photobucket.com/albums/s455/n8053h/maglite014_zps19fef491.jpg

First post here. My father gave me this. Its a 7 d cell. I use the 6 cell bulb in it. The batteries are goin on 2 years old and still work great. I use this a lot.


----------



## philthis

Unfortunately I cant post my pics I dont have a url. I need to send my pics to? by email and then they can post here for all to see/// Probably asking alot but Im still newbie and unaware..

Yesterdays Post from me.....
Yeah, How can I forget....7D... Looking right at it. My husband used to collect maglites and he had a few rare ones but sooner or later he gets burned out and starts collecting other stuff and slowly starts getting rid of older collections... He had a mag lite that was Engraved "Search and Rescue" and 9-11 this one was a beauty. I think it was something like Army Issue or Fire Deptl. Anyways, ending up giving it away to a "slow" kid that loved army, fire dept or police. My memory is fading in my old age.
Anyways, I'm gonna sell his 7 D mag ...lotsa people said they wanted to see a 7D so if i can post a picture here I'll try...... never done it before///
It has his name engraved very light on the bottom section (smooth area) He colored in with a black marker I think later on. You can barely see it, even if your looking for it. I will try to get the camera to pick up something if possible.


----------



## veeshooter

Hi All,

I'm new to this forum so please try to not beat me up too much until I get the swing of things  I happen to have a 7 D cell Mag that I bought from a police equipment store back in the early 80's. I also have a few smaller (AA and AAA) old school Mags. I'm going to try and post a pic. Wish me luck lol. Cheers!


----------



## magellan

I remember those Maglites although I never owned one. But I lived in Cucamonga and then Riverside, and also worked in Chico next to Ontario where MagLite was located and I remember seeing them. This was the late 70s like you said.



Gene said:


> Yes. There WAS a seven D cell Maglite. I bought one around the mid to late '70's in the L.A. area when I used to live there. They may have been a special run for LEO's because I bought mine from a small gun shop that was frequented heavily by LEO's but I'm not sure. It had no special markings except for the Maglite markings on the head. It came in a cardboard box also marked Maglite. The shop had both seven D and C cell models. I had it for about 10 years and gave it away. I went back to the shop to get another one but they were out of business.


----------



## magellan

Hi veeshooter and welcome to the forum. You'll find the CPF a pretty friendly place especially compared to most forums on the web.


----------



## veeshooter

magellan said:


> Hi veeshooter and welcome to the forum. You'll find the CPF a pretty friendly place especially compared to most forums on the web.



Many thanks magellan! So far so good


----------



## etc

There is a 7D floating around on the local craigslist... what's it worth. No picture available. What should I offer them?

$40 maybe?

Second question, what would be a good LED to stick in it? I know Malkoff is the answer but this is really high voltage compared to 3D and 4D. Does Malkoff have a module that accommodate 7D?

I woud like to make a monster light out of it, something with at least 1000-1500 lumens, possible off alkalines? or NiMH D cells?


----------



## LiftdT4R

etc said:


> There is a 7D floating around on the local craigslist... what's it worth. No picture available. What should I offer them?
> 
> $40 maybe?
> 
> Second question, what would be a good LED to stick in it? I know Malkoff is the answer but this is really high voltage compared to 3D and 4D. Does Malkoff have a module that accommodate 7D?
> 
> I woud like to make a monster light out of it, something with at least 1000-1500 lumens, possible off alkalines? or NiMH D cells?



It's worth more than that assuming it's in good condition. I would absolutely take the gamble for $40. Just make sure the serial number starts with a 7 as the lesser cell lights are not worth as much. I'd give ya $250 for it if it is.

It would be very easy to put out that amount of lumens. Adventure Sport has a 6D 5,000 lumen head. So I'd stick one dummy cell in and use that with 6 NiMH batteries.

Seriously, if this is still available and operating I'd build you one heck of a light and trade you it too. Shoot me a PM


----------



## LiftdT4R

I know this is a really old thread but just wanted to add mine to it. I got it just a week ago. It's an 8,000 serial from 1980 stamped "Paten Pending". I believe these lights were produced from 1979 to 1981 or 1982 and it looks lie there were around 18,000 made total. They were discontinued simply because they were slow sellers. In the early days Maglite did not have the manufacturing capacity they do now so from the folks I know there they would rather have produced lights that actually sold vs. lights like this. 7Cs continued until 1989 and sold marginally better but not well either. About 40,000 7Cs were produced from 1981 until 1989 so they are a lot less rare.












Also wanted to add that Maglite never made a light larger than a 7 cell in either C or D. Kel-Lite did though in their C cell baton lights. Maglite did very few special orders and I've covered a lot of them in the Rare Maglites thread and on my blog: http://maglitehistory.blogspot.com/ for those that are interested.


----------



## FRITZHID

LiftdT4R said:


> I know this is a really old thread but just wanted to add mine to it. I got it just a week ago. It's an 8,000 serial from 1980 stamped "Paten Pending". I believe these lights were produced from 1979 to 1981 or 1982 and it looks lie there were around 18,000 made total. They were discontinued simply because they were slow sellers. In the early days Maglite did not have the manufacturing capacity they do now so from the folks I know there they would rather have produced lights that actually sold vs. lights like this. 7Cs continued until 1989 and sold marginally better but not well either. About 40,000 7Cs were produced from 1981 until 1989 so they are a lot less rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also wanted to add that Maglite never made a light larger than a 7 cell in either C or D. Kel-Lite did though in their C cell baton lights. Maglite did very few special orders and I've covered a lot of them in the Rare Maglites thread and on my blog: http://maglitehistory.blogspot.com/ for those that are interested.




Oh that'd be a fun light to mod! Lol


----------



## irongate

Do a test run and see the run time on that baby


----------



## LiftdT4R

FRITZHID said:


> Oh that'd be a fun light to mod! Lol



Blasphemy!! oo: Actually if I had a second one I'd probably do the Adventure Sport Drop in and run it with NiMHs. I don't know where or when I'd use it but it would be fun.



irongate said:


> Do a test run and see the run time on that baby



That's not a bad idea. I have enough batteries. I'm willing to bet it's at least 6 hours. It doesn't throw any light though. It's not any visibly brighter than a 3D incan.


----------



## LeanBurn

Interesting that it isn't much brighter than a 3D rated at 45L for 10hr.. a 6D is supposed to be 136L for 11hr..one would hope the 7D would be bright enough to notice...unless these extra vintage maglights only use weaker bulbs?


----------



## LiftdT4R

I should probably clarify my statement. The 3D I compared it to has a Krypton bulb rated for 45 lumens and the 7D has a PR20 argon bulb rated for 63 lumens. I don't believe Mag produces the 7D Krypton bulbs any more but the 6D produces 178 lumens and I believe the 7D krypton bulb was slightly less. A 6D Krypton bulb could be easily used though.

Depending on the condition of the batteries, lens clearness, etc etc. My 3D appears to be marginally brighter. Even at the rated lumens, 63 vs. 45 is gonna be tough to tell.

All in all I guess what I'm getting at is it's easy to see why Mag discontinued these lights. While they had out of this world run times they were only marginally brighter and it was a huge task to carry. Not really much of a benefit for the consumer. I think now they're mainly sought after because they're rare and sort of a novelty. I wanted one because my friend's dad was a copy and he had one when we were growing up but they had a house fire and lost the light among many other possessions.


----------



## bykfixer

If you look at the Maglite thread minimoog just did at the incan section, post #1 you'll see the 7cell bulb isn't as bright as the 6 cell bulb, nor 5 for that matter. 

What you can do is add a pair of dummy cells and use a 5 cell bulb... or 1 and use a 6 cell bulb. 

The introduction of the krypton bulb in smaller lights probably caused as much lack of enthusiasm for the fabled 7+ cell lights. With pre-krypton those 7, 8, 9+ cell search and rescue lights had big (4") reflectors in lightweight packages. Thin walled lights back then, some with shoulder straps were as bright as you could carry. But the thick walled Maglite only added to the burden of carrying some gigantic flashlight and when a 5 cell became brighter.... for less money... with pretty good runtimes... 

I'm surprised the 6 cell wasn't a flat seller as well. Maybe folks bought them because batteries could be had in "packages of 6" denominations... I still buy 6 packs for my 3 cell lights and 8 packs for my 4 cell lights.





These lights are like less than a pound empty. 
Nowhere near as sturdy as the Maglite, but their intended use was usually for searches, not riot control so they didn't need to be but so sturdy.


----------



## broadgage

LED PR base bulbs are now available for 7 cell lights, or for monsters like those pictured that use more than 7 cells.
Most LED bulbs are for a maximum of 9 volt or 6 alkaline cells.
Higher voltage lamps are now available, they are mainly marketed for power tool based flashlights, and for lights on electric cycles and mobility scooters.


----------



## LiftdT4R

I finally did a big old writeup on 7Ds on my blog at: http://maglitehistory.blogspot.com/2017/10/1980-7d-light.html

I think I was able to find out just about all of the information on them. Based on old sales literature I have there were about 19,000 produced from 1979 to April or so of 1982. That equates to about 6,000 per year making the 7D Maglite's slowest seller by far. The light also isn't any noticeably brighter than a 6D so the size along with that likely killed the light off. Very neat story for those who are interested.


----------



## bykfixer

Beer bug bump. 

Long live the 7D Maglite


----------

